# Everyone's Doin' So Great!



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

You all are so inspiring! 

All the weight that's been lost! 

Weighing in on the Feast Day.....


I think everyoune deserves a pat on the back for even thinking of trying to loose weight during these holidays.
The season's stressful enough without adding on watching your diet, yet, everyone's willing to try... I'm impressed!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I like to think that we are getting a jump-start on those New Year's Resolutions for weight loss that we all seem to make every year, lol! I really think I'll be ahead of the game if i am able to think about what I'm eating and just take small portions of whatever looks good. Holding steady through the holidays would be an improvement over the weight I could pack on without half thinking about it! Losing weight would be wonderful, but even holding steady will be an accomplishment.


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

Right now, due to stress associated with parting company with my spouse and moving, I do have a tendency to consume way more sugar than i should. 

The blessing is that I've recently spent some regular time at the gym so find moving easier. Now, as I prepare to move, I'm making MANY trips up and down the stairs daily.

Because we socialize so little, I'm not bombarded this year with edible goodies.

Also looking forward to a peaceful life where I can plan good, healthful meals and go daily to the fitness center.


----------

